# its broke



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

well today was a nice day with warm weather and no rain so i took some time to take care of doing some spring yard cleaning starting with picking up some sticks and misc. stuff that had fallen over winter. then i decided to get out the pressure washer and clean off the sidewalks from the mud that was on them from all the rain we have had lately i got about halfway finished and my pressure washer stalled. i knew it wasn't out of gas since i just filled it up and had only used it for 15 minutes so i got it restarted and attempted to finish the task at hand. well it fired right back up but everytime i pulled the trigger on the gun it would stall, finally after the third time of starting it back up it would stay running but not spray any water under pressure. i did some basic stuff to eliminate the high pressure hose and gun as the problem by removing them from the pump and starting it up what happened was that with the engine not running it would spray water out of the outlet but once it was running it wont put any water out. so i shut it back off and the water would spray out with a bunch of air bubbles so i think that there may be an internal check valve that is either stuck or bad and its trying to push the pressurized water back into the house plumbing. now to just figure out what valve it is inside the pump and see if it cn be repaired or if i'll have to save up for a new pump.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have a clue except looking at the check valves.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

thats about all i have too sometime this week i'm just going to blindly tear into it and see if i can't figure it out and hopefully get it back together and as long as i remember i'll snap some pics of the guts and i'll try to remember to grab a model number off of it tomorrow so maybe a diagram can be found


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey their fellas, hope ya'll ain't mad at me. Dealin with personal "demonds". Things are gettin better So, any how. I remember talkin back in the fall about "winterizing". I told you fellas about that I run some dawn dish soap thru mine, to see if that helped with my problem, which sounds kinda like yours, right now. Last week I finally got mine out and was delighted that it worked properly.. My thinkin was/is that the soap "coats" the internal check valves and pump. from gettin goulded. I'm sure the fact that I'm on a well and my waters on the "hard" side don't help...


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Hey their fellas, hope ya'll ain't mad at me. Dealin with personal "demonds". Things are gettin better So, any how. I remember talkin back in the fall about "winterizing". I told you fellas about that I run some dawn dish soap thru mine, to see if that helped with my problem, which sounds kinda like yours, right now. Last week I finally got mine out and was delighted that it worked properly.. My thinkin was/is that the soap "coats" the internal check valves and pump. from gettin goulded. I'm sure the fact that I'm on a well and my waters on the "hard" side don't help...


yeah i'm kind of kicking myself for not doing that right now but once i get time i'll hopefully get it fixed and then actually winterizr mine this year


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

well i pulled the pump apart and cleaned everything up along with blowing air through the check valves and then dousing them with pb blaster i figure even if it messes up the seals in there that i'm no worse off than i already am with it being broke. after all that i put it back together and tried it out it worked great for like 5 minutes then started doing the same thing again so looks like its time for a new pump


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

just look at what you learned though. There's always something positive p


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah pretty much where i'm at now is that i have the pump filed with pb blaster adn i'm going to try it again on the next warm day we have here if that fails then i'll be looking for a new pressure washer as soon as money allows because i only paid 199 for this one as a factory refurb. and a new pump (the only one i can find to actually bolt on) is around 300 so its not worth the investment. and i'll probably end up selling the engine on cl since it has barely been used since i bought it so its still pretty much like new


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

Dumb question... did you check the engine oil? Your unit may be equipped with a low oil shut-off. Sometimes adding just a few glugs of oil into the crankcase is all it takes to get it up and running again. Been there. Done that.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Engine ran great and I actually sold it to a guy who's lawn mower had a bent crank since it was the exact same engine although I still have not to a new pressure washer yet ll


----------

